# estate of the late world-renowned wood turner Rudy Olsonik



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

http://cincinnati.craigslist.org/mat/2451796770.html

Craigslist ad near Dayton Columbus and Cincinnati … just passing it on to my Buds!

thousands of board feet of beautiful, old growth lumber for sale. This lumber was timbered nearly 80 years ago and has been properly stored ever since. Cherry and walnut in widths greater than 20'' is hard to find but we have that and more. The color, resin and beauty of this wood is unparalleled.

This lumber was recently purchased from the estate of the late world-renowned wood turner Rudy Olsonik. The collection contains some incredibly wide boards that are mostly 8/4 thick or thicker. Species include Mahogany, Cherry, American chestnut (both pre and post-blight!), Oak, Maple and more! We have a large number of wide, thick planks ideal for furniture, tables, etc.

If you are a wood worker, a wood buyer or just looking for materials for your home, this lumber is a must see. We are motivated to sell. To an enthusiast this is truly a once in a lifetime opportunity at incredible prices.

Call Ken @ 937-418-0800 or ken [at] ohiotimberworks.com if you have any questions or to set up a time to come take a look!

Location: Urbana, OH
it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests
































!


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

wow I wish I had some $$$ to get some delivered if you guys ship.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Mimi would kill me!


----------



## retiredandtired (Mar 10, 2011)

That would be all it takes for mama to kick the other foot in that 6' hole


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

MMMM - I might have to get involved in this one!


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

The wife and I drove up and met Ken the owner of Ohio Timberworks and his wife this morning. He has a huge selection of old growth lumber! We spent about an hour visiting with Ken and his wife and talking lumber, old tools etc. He also has a bunch of turning blocks . When he found out I didn't have a truck he said no problem he could deliver to me. Bottom line I ordered a custom selection of cherry, walnut, butternut and hard maple that he will be slabbing for me this next week. I'll post photos after the wood arrives.


----------



## rhybeka (Nov 8, 2009)

I'm highly tempted, if I wasn't going on vacation in two months and saving my pennies! I'm still trying to finish some other projects around the house, one being my entertainment center… I'm sure if I had wood I wouldn't have to worry about not having projects…


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

I wonder what sort of equipment and tools were at that auction. All the wood sounds great.


----------



## twNate (Jul 22, 2011)

Hey Guys.

I hope I'm not posting out of school here, but I'm Nathan, Ken's son (the guy on the CL ad). I heard about this post so I thought I could add a little info.

My dad is friends with Rudy's son. When Rudy died his farm in Berea, KY was jammed full of lumber. Every barn, building, etc. had huge stacks. All kinds of stuff and the vast majority was timbered before 1930. I'd never seen Chestnut without worm holes, but Rudy had 10K foot of it!

Rudy was an incredible turner. He turned a lot of things for the KY state house, has stuff in the Smithsonian, etc. He actually tested all of Powermatic's new lathes before they went into mass production. He had one lathe at his farm that was at least 20 feet long. He would turn entire logs into columns on it.

Anyway, long story short Dad bought Rudy's stock from Joe, trucked it back to Ohio and we've been trying to sort it and figure out exactly he had ever since. Found some pretty cool stuff, including a big slab of Brazillian Rosewood. I'm praying for a couple more of those! Haha.

Anyway, we've done wood working and the like for years. Trying to dabble in it on a little bigger level now. I'm posting some pics of Rudy's turning blanks and some other stuff on Photobucket. Hit me up if you want to take a look.


----------

